# People laughing at you?



## Kentucky_Fried (Mar 29, 2007)

Last year I thought this happened once in a while, but I just dismissed it as paranoia. Now I'm not so sure. It seems like every day I go outside there's someone trying to contain a grin. It's not like they're smiling at me in a friendly manner, cause they're just staring straight ahead!

And I swear, I can _see_ it. It's not just some kind of "feeling" like being watched or something. It makes me wonder, "Do I really look so weird they can barely contain themselves?"

Does anyone ever get the feeling that people are laughing you?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh yeah, for sure. If I ever hear anyone laughing or talking about someone, I'm sure it's because of me. I don't know if I'm being paranoid or not, but I always feel like there is something wrong with me that people are laughing at.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I've felt this before, but it is simply paranoia. Unless you do something funny, then it might be for real.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes, I feel that way all the time. It always seems like people are talking about me, pointing me out, or laughing at me. In reality, most people probably have better things to do. Yesterday, I heard some guy say, "There goes that crackhead tramp." I started feeling embarrassed, because I thought he may have been referring to me. I am _not_ a crackhead. He was likely talking about another person.


----------



## Kentucky_Fried (Mar 29, 2007)

> Yesterday, I heard some guy say, "There goes that crackhead tramp." I started feeling embarrassed, because I thought he may have been referring to me. I am not a crackhead. He was likely talking about another person.


I really doubt he was talking about you. People aren't normally so rude to people within hearing range. It only happens about one-in-a-million times. 

Plus, if you're not a substance abuser, it wouldn't be you anyway!


----------



## Anonymous Dude (Mar 25, 2007)

When I walk by and I hear laughing I often think they are laughing at me, but I recognize it at paranoia. Also when I walk into a room and everyone turns to look at me, and then go back to talking, I think they are making rude comments about me.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've been pointed and laughed at many times in my life. Not so much recently but when I was young it was quite common.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Getting laughed at by random people i dont know is the biggest blow to my self esteem.


----------



## will666 (Mar 27, 2007)

i used to feel like that a lot, still do but not nearly as much as before, when someone was walking behind me and laughing i always thought it was directed at me but i started to pay more attention to what they were saying and laughing at and realized it was all my imagination.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I've had the same feeling for over 20 years. If I hear anyone laugh or if I hear the _pst-pst-pst_ sound of whispering, I assume it must be about me. In my case, this is simply pure paranoia. Once I learned that I was experiencing a type of paranoia, it helped me handle these kind of situations better.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: re: People laughing at you?*



OneIsALonelyNumber said:


> I've had the same feeling for over 20 years. If I hear anyone laugh or if I hear the _pst-pst-pst_ sound of whispering, I assume it must be about me. In my case, this is simply pure paranoia. Once I learned that I was experiencing a type of paranoia, it helped me handle these kind of situations better.


I am like that too. I here people whispering and laughing while I am in a room I get very paranoid. :hide


----------



## Mr_nobody (Jan 30, 2007)

There have been many times when I've seen people looking at me and talking and/or laughing. It's kind of hard to think otherwise when you can see them and they're looking directly at you. I know I look weird and that's most likely the reason why they're laughing. 

I've tried to hold back a smile from thinking about something funny lots of times. I just don't want people to think I'm crazy for laughing at nothing. If they aren't looking at you while they're laughing then don't pay any attention to it.


----------



## EMACHINES (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah it's weird sometimes I swear I could hear them saying my name but in reality they said something else.And even if they are talking about me, I don't let it bother me to much I just tell my self I'm paranoid and that It's all in my head. :lol


----------



## mal (Mar 26, 2007)

Being overweight, I always think that laughter is directed at me. 
I don't believe i'm always incorrect in that assumption. Some people are just a-holes.


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

Luckily, it is not that often that I feel like I'm being laughed at. The big problem for me is that people stare at me an awful lot. It drives me crazy.


----------



## Bstar (Mar 27, 2007)

I think a lot of people laughing at me in public has been my worst fear all these years.


----------



## hefferdoo (May 3, 2007)

i always think people are staring and laughing at me, cause when i think about it i make jokes with my friends about people (which i feel bad about and i try not to do it) so why wouldn't people do it to me? i do dress differently then most people too, so they might have reason to talk about me...sometimes i could care less what people think but then sometimes i get paranoid as hell and think everyones looking at me or laughing at me..


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I've told my psychiatrist about my feelings on this particular subject a few times. I always feel like people are laughing at me or talking about me (and sometimes even influencing me somehow, which is a state of delusion, according to what I've read). He thinks that it's all just related to my anxiety and that I should try to ignore it. :stu Whatever you say, doc.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: re: People laughing at you?*



mal said:


> Being overweight, I always think that laughter is directed at me.
> I don't believe i'm always incorrect in that assumption. Some people are just a-holes.


Some people do laugh.

I'm afraid to confront the people because it might be just my imagination and confronting them would make me look like quite the nutcase. It's tempting sometimes though, to just grab the person by the colar, lift them up in the air and ask "whats so ****ing funny?" *sigh*

I also hear(or imagine) a lot of crap when i'm riding my bike which makes me want to get off and beat people up with my front tire or my seat until they are unconcious. People are lucky i'm a good tempered man now, unlike when i was 18.

I guess the best thing is to just let it go, go home and eat my box of twinkies until the sugar makes me happy again. :lol


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

Kentucky_Fried said:


> Does anyone ever get the feeling that people are laughing you?


Yes I've felt this way before.


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

Sure people laugh at me all the time, probably mostly coz I wear old(-fashioned) clothes. Fashion just goes Zzzoooooff!! right over my head. :b
I just gotta buy that thing there ... selfrespect it is I think.


----------



## garfieldsbane (May 7, 2007)

this is something very personal to me. i've kind of always been hyper sensitive to teasing, so i attract a lot of attention when i get upset. many of the friendships i made were like small groups where i felt like "the picked on one." i used to have some very good friends in grade school, but ever since then....not really any. well, college, but that was a small group too. anyway, i'm veering from the point. right now, i've lost touch with those friends, so i feel on my own. lately, when i'm in class or at work, i see people muttering to each other quietly and one person will look at me. logically, from an outside perspective, most would say paranoia. but i do think that my painful shyness bothers other people. i also think there are things i say that cause them to think i'm dumb, but i'm not really aware of it. but i want to thank all of you for sharing your thoughts. especially the first poster who brought the topic up. it took guts.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Well,I don't really think most people are that interested in me to be honest.I used to think this all the time before,that people were staring at me and when I heard someone laughing I always thought it was about me.
But I'm just asking how likely is it that everyone is staring and laughing at you,and if they do why does it have to be something negative?
I know that for me it's because of anxiety and the fact that I was picked on alot when I was younger..I just try to tell myself that it's all in my head..


----------



## Labyssum (May 4, 2007)

*Re: re: People laughing at you?*



Invisible_girl said:


> Well,I don't really think most people are that interested in me to be honest.I used to think this all the time before,that people were staring at me and when I heard someone laughing I always thought it was about me.
> But I'm just asking how likely is it that everyone is staring and laughing at you,and if they do why does it have to be something negative?
> I know that for me it's because of anxiety and the fact that I was picked on alot when I was younger..I just try to tell myself that it's all in my head..


 :agree I can really relate to you. I have to get it in my head that people have their own lives to keep them occupied...Everyone is not concerned with laughing and staring at me. :b


----------



## samsam (May 9, 2007)

they are obviously talking about how cool i am. and they are laughing because for a moment they thought about how cool it would be if they could be my friend, but then they realize they have no chance because i'm just too cool, so they laugh at their silly though. yup.

oh, and that feeling that when i walk past them that they are turning to look at me, it's definitely because they can't stand to turn down the opportunity to check out my booty.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't feel like they are these days - although the other week a girl actually did laugh at me because of what i was wearing. Note to self - grow thicker skin.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've been pointed and laughed at before throughout my life in different contexts, so I am often biased to think that laughter might be directed at me. I remind myself though that 95%+ of the time, it isn't the case that I'm the source of their amusement. It's not like everyone is thinking about me everywhere I go, hahaha.

I love running, and people often laugh or scream or mock me while I go running. Nevertheless, I don't let assholes dictate to me that I can't enjoy my passion. To put it bluntly, when I go running, I essentially say "**** you" to anyone who comments to me. I admit it's a rather hostile way to think, but it acts as a strong defense mechanism too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had a situation come up about this last week. I was walking towrd the coffee station in my department with a paper bag that had a leaking can inside. I walked past three people and said "excuse me" politely as I rushed by. I heard them all laughing hysterically. There wasn't anything that funny about what happened. I do know that after my traumatic experience, they were probably laughing at my "social ineptitude" - the SOBs!


----------



## Hikky (Jan 30, 2006)

Yeah, I get this all the time. Whenever I say or do anything, I get this condescending half-smirk from people that just reaffirms my worst insecurities about myself. They're also never shy about saying whatever rude comments they can think of right to my face. I guess I just come off as so weak and non-threatening that they see no reason to say these things behind my back. I'd imagine most of these people don't even figure I have feelings.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I feel like people are always laughing at me. Then, again, I'm always doing something stupid that causes them to laugh. Take shopping, for instance. I am so socially awkward when it comes to making a serious attempt at purchasing clothing. 
Every time I go to a department store, things go horribly wrong for me. I always end up with the wobbly cart, and I subsequently slam into various racks and walls, causing a downpour of panties to fall on my head. Then, I knock over several racks of fitted jeans and sweat pants as I attempt to escape. If that’s not bad enough, my wobbly cart then heads for pedestrians, and I’ve lost all control of it by then. By the time it’s all over, I emerge wearing horribly messy hair with lip gloss smeared across my cheek from where a thong slammed against my lip and almost chipped a tooth. I end up, quite miraculously, with one breast nicely supported in my bra while the other inconspicuously slipped out and is dangling underneath my shirt. That’s why people laugh at me. I know it seems like I’m being overly dramatic, but everything I’ve listed has actually happened to me at some point while shopping. I don't blame them, really. I get so nervous that I make an *** out of myself repeatedly. This is why I remain indoors the majority of the time.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

Drella said:


> Every time I go to a department store, things go horribly wrong for me. I always end up with the wobbly cart, and I subsequently slam into various racks and walls, causing a downpour of panties to fall on my head. Then, I knock over several racks of fitted jeans and sweat pants as I attempt to escape. If that's not bad enough, my wobbly cart then heads for pedestrians, and I've lost all control of it by then.


So basically what you are saying is that when it comes to clothing stores, clothing and pedestrians you are the equivalent of the old people visiting, I mean crashing, into farmer markets, the produce and the pedestrians?


----------



## samsam (May 9, 2007)

that's when you ditch the cart and get a new one. just casually 'forget' it in the back corner of the store. if you want to have fun, fill it with all kinds of random stuff from the other side of the store first.

or you could use my patented method of thinking you are the shopping cart master and employ various fun techniques to make the cart do your bidding. the main thing i do is i lift up the handle so only the front 2 wheels are on the floor. this allows for swinging the cart around in any direction, and sliding it sideways as if parallel parking next to your destination. it leaves everyone else in awe and bewilderment, jealous of my masterful skillz.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I play bumper cars with shopping carts in grocery stores hehe.


----------



## Darkon (Mar 16, 2006)

I have this problem, where I always feel like everybody is staring at me, analyzing my every move. Any time I hear people talking, it always seems like they are talking about me, in a negative fashion.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I always feel like people are laughing at me or talking about me behind my back or something...


----------

